

Proof of 'God particle' found - lucasmoellers
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_SWITZERLAND_GOD_PARTICLE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-07-02-09-27-46

======
zashapiro
99.99% sure they found it is good enough for me

